# Fish Fry /Campout at Brush Creek Park..Sept.21st  706-594-4921See post 163 for new info



## crackerdave (Jul 25, 2019)

Just want to see if anyone wants to have a fish fry at Brush Creek Park,near Franklin,Georgia .
Google the park,and it has all the info.
All members and friends are invited...it's family-friendly,and well-behaved pets are welcome.
Only a short drive from Newnan...yall come see us!


----------



## antharper (Jul 25, 2019)

Sounds fun , I could possibly attend and contribute in some way !


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 25, 2019)

yup


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 25, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> yup



I knew I could count on you,Tony.
Do you still have those big fryers?

We might even make a weekend out of this!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah i got em.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 26, 2019)

I could probably round up a crew if the dates are good....and I am assured that the world famous hushpuppys would be fixed.

I could also round up from fresh striper with a day of notice.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2019)

Another crew here that are always up for a fish fry!
Sho was some good cheese grits,I recall.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2019)

If we can set a weekend for this,and there will be family groups attending,I might can get us a good deal on cabins at Southern Harbor.


----------



## Dialer (Jul 26, 2019)

Sounds Good!  I’m in!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Sounds Good!  I’m in!


Great! Look forward to seeing you again.
Are you riding Blue,or bringing the family?


----------



## JROESEL (Jul 26, 2019)

I’m in, as long as the dates are good, would love to meet all of y’all, hope everyone is doing great!! Maybe we can all meet up the week of, and catch All the fish to cook!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2019)

JROESEL said:


> I’m in, as long as the dates are good, would love to meet all of y’all, hope everyone is doing great!! Maybe we can all meet up the week of, and catch All the fish to cook!!!


With Dustin and company coming,I'd bet there'll be plenty fee-lays!

I guess we'll figure out the place and the days as we go.It's  just about impossible to name a date and place that will work for everybody.
I like the idea of making a weekend of it and camping or renting cabins at Southern Harbor and bring our families.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 26, 2019)

If I’m home brotherdave. Remember the day I surprised you and Tony with grouper fillets? I’m fishing Atlantic Ocean tomorrow. Maybe I can catch something.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> If I’m home brotherdave. Remember the day I surprised you and Tony with grouper fillets? I’m fishing Atlantic Ocean tomorrow. Maybe I can catch something.


I sure do remember that! That was our first youth hunt.
Hope to see you there...Sept.21


----------



## ryork (Jul 27, 2019)

I would like to make one of these! A crazy busy time for our family every year it seems.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2019)

We are open to suggestions for a date for this.
Maybe wait till the weather cools off some?

Good to know there is some interest!


----------



## QuailJunkie (Jul 27, 2019)

I’m in! I’ll bring some pups and rings!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2019)

ryork said:


> I would like to make one of these! A crazy busy time for our family every year it seems.


Open to suggestions on the date...possibly postpone till cooler weather?


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jul 27, 2019)

I am all about some cooler weather but anytime of year is good.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm thinking if we have air conditioned cabins or campers to hang out in during the hot part of the day,we can do it soon before kids hafta go back to school.

I'd like to bait up a catfish hole,too.Did you cook your rice,or just toss it out raw?


----------



## ryork (Jul 28, 2019)

I would try to plan around whatever date is chosen. My youngest goes back to school this Fri and my oldest has move in day at Berry 8-21. Football/band trips in between........


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 28, 2019)

ryork said:


> I would try to plan around whatever date is chosen. My youngest goes back to school this Fri and my oldest has move in day at Berry 8-21. Football/band trips in between........


I hope we can come up with a weekend that will fit the majority.


----------



## Dialer (Jul 30, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Great! Look forward to seeing you again.
> Are you riding Blue,or bringing the family?



Depends, if there’s a need for a boat, I can bring it...


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 30, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Depends, if there’s a need for a boat, I can bring it...


A boat would be welcome,for sure!
Dustin and Greg Pate are two of the best fish-ketchers on the Lake,and I'm sure they could put us on some stripers and hybrids early and late in the day.They and Tony Brown know the lake far better than I do.


----------



## Dialer (Jul 31, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> A boat would be welcome,for sure!
> Dustin and Greg Pate are two of the best fish-ketchers on the Lake,and I'm sure they could put us on some stripers and hybrids early and late in the day.They and Tony Brown know the lake far better than I do.



I’m only 45 minutes away, let me know..


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 1, 2019)

How about the Shaefer Heard day use area?
There's a pavilion and restrooms and a boat ramp there.Their campground is close by the day use area.Don't know if the pavilion is reservable or not...maybe first come first serve?


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 3, 2019)

Brush Creek,near Franklin is a good place for anybody coming from Newnan. 

That's three places we could do this.Question is do we want to wait for cooler weather?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 4, 2019)

Cooler weather for sure.Why not Halloween weekend?Make it a combo Fish fry/trick or treat.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Brush Creek,near Franklin is a good place for anybody coming from Newnan.
> 
> That's three places we could do this.Question is do we want to wait for cooler weather?


Franklin looks like one nice town,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 6, 2019)

How does late September sound to yall?


----------



## Dialer (Aug 6, 2019)

Me and Red will be on our first Caribbean cruise the 3rd week...


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 8, 2019)

If it is on a Saturday, Max and I may be able to make it. Looks like we can come all the way from Eatonton to Franklin on Hwy 16 and avoid the Interstate. I have a friend here who loves to drive and I can probably get him to come with us if that is OK.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 8, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> If it is on a Saturday, Max and I may be able to make it. Looks like we can come all the way from Eatonton to Franklin on Hwy 16 and avoid the Interstate. I have a friend here who loves to drive and I can probably get him to come with us if that is OK.



Bring as many friends as you want,Horace!
We'll be glad to see you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> If it is on a Saturday, Max and I may be able to make it. Looks like we can come all the way from Eatonton to Franklin on Hwy 16 and avoid the Interstate. I have a friend here who loves to drive and I can probably get him to come with us if that is OK.


Now I definitely want to be there,,,,


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 8, 2019)

Im in!


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 8, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Bring as many friends as you want,Horace!
> We'll be glad to see you.



Sept 28 ?


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 8, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Yessir...unless the weather looks bad,then the following Saturday.
> What time of day would your driver prefer?



You just plan it and we will try to be there. About 2 1/2 hrs one way for us.


----------



## antharper (Aug 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Now I definitely want to be there,,,,


Me to , no way I’d miss a chance to meet Max with me being rt down the road !


----------



## gma1320 (Aug 8, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> If it is on a Saturday, Max and I may be able to make it. Looks like we can come all the way from Eatonton to Franklin on Hwy 16 and avoid the Interstate. I have a friend here who loves to drive and I can probably get him to come with us if that is OK.


I've always wanted to make that drive.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 8, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> I've always wanted to make that drive.


Come on out! Bring some family and/or friends.


----------



## BeerThirty (Aug 8, 2019)

****.  Right down the road but I’ll be in Vegas


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 9, 2019)

BeerThirty said:


> ****.  Right down the road but I’ll be in Vegas


Maybe next time!


----------



## gma1320 (Aug 9, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Come on out! Bring some family and/or friends.


I was actually talking about the drive on 16 from west georgia to eatonton.  But if we dont have any plans that day the family and I might just do that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 9, 2019)

antharper said:


> Me to , no way I’d miss a chance to meet Max with me being rt down the road !


Franklin looks really nice,,,,would love to live there,,,,think they would take in a nice Yank?


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 9, 2019)

antharper said:


> Me to , no way I’d miss a chance to meet Max with me being rt down the road !



You won't be disappointed. Max is everything he says he is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 9, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> You won't be disappointed. Max is everything he says he is.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 9, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> You won't be disappointed. Max is everything he says he is.


Would really love to meet Max and you sir,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 10, 2019)

Anybody else plan to camp for the whole weekend?
There are some nice sites,also primitive ones...for the primitive. ?


----------



## JROESEL (Aug 10, 2019)

Now everyone has to have name tags with there gon names and real names, 
That way we can figure out who everyone is, look forward to seeing all of you


----------



## JROESEL (Aug 10, 2019)

What is everyone bringing??? Maybe we can get a list up and everyone can pitch in


----------



## antharper (Aug 10, 2019)

JROESEL said:


> What is everyone bringing??? Maybe we can get a list up and everyone can pitch in


I was gonna ask the same question ?


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 10, 2019)

Maybe "someoñe" could start a new thread just for that  purpose??


----------



## Dialer (Aug 10, 2019)

Shucks, I’ll be in Jacksonville


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 10, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Shucks, I’ll be in Jacksonville


Shucks...I was looking forward to seeing you again.
I was born in Jax.I wouldn't live there again for love nor money.


----------



## ryork (Aug 10, 2019)

I’m going to try and make it at least for a little while.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 10, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Anybody else plan to camp for the whole weekend?
> There are some nice sites,also primitive ones...for the primitive. ?


I will probably camp if everything goes good.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 10, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> I will probably camp if everything goes good.


In that big corner site...13,I think it is?


----------



## Tom W. (Aug 10, 2019)

As much time as I have spent in Newnan I feel like I live there. There's a big hospital that can be seen from the interstate.......

Maybe Lori would like to take me....... depending on her schedule. Not only is she a brick and mortar school teacher  she teaches kids at night over the internet. So we'd have to go around her schedule.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 11, 2019)

JROESEL said:


> What is everyone bringing??? Maybe we can get a list up and everyone can pitch in


I'm bringing hushpuppies.I'll contribute to the oil and propane fund,too.

There's a covered pavilion there that can be reserved for $50.


----------



## ryork (Aug 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Franklin looks really nice,,,,would love to live there,,,,think they would take in a nice Yank?



I live about 45 minutes north of Franklin and they consider me a Yank!!!


----------



## ryork (Aug 11, 2019)

I'll be happy to bring something, will think of some sides or something to add to the mix. I can bring the boat, can beach it on the river side most likely (barring a real drought and/or some funny ACE business between now and then....)


----------



## ryork (Aug 11, 2019)

Might even be able to contribute some fish by then.................   in the midst of moving right now, but plan on fishing a lot come mid Sept.


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 11, 2019)

I won't bring anything due to distance but I will pledge $30 to crackerdave toward the pavilion or supplies as needed. I'll send it well in advance Dave.


----------



## Tom W. (Aug 11, 2019)

When I lived in Eufaula we thought that anyone north of hiway 82 was a Yankee.....Now that I live in Phenix City I have to believe that anyone north of Lee county is a Yankee....


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 11, 2019)

ryork said:


> Might even be able to contribute some fish by then.................   in the midst of moving right now, but plan on fishing a lot come mid Sept.


We'll probably be ok on fish so just have fun and good luck.

I'll go ahead and reserve site #14 and the pavilion soon.Anyone wanting to camp should reserve their site now...the park fills up when the fall fishing gets good!

This is river fishing but Brush Creek is out of the current,and That's where the launching ramp is.A good place for kayak fishing or any other small boat to fish.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 12, 2019)

ryork said:


> I live about 45 minutes north of Franklin and they consider me a Yank!!!


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 12, 2019)

JROESEL said:


> Now everyone has to have name tags with there gon names and real names,
> That way we can figure out who everyone is, look forward to seeing all of you


I'll be the one with the funny accent,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 12, 2019)

And the handsome one,,,,


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 12, 2019)

Definitely looking forward to it! Depending on the weather/water we could have some good fishing opportunities that morning.


----------



## Bananaslug22 (Aug 12, 2019)

Whats the requirements on being able to attend?  Only fogging a mirror is a bare minimum?....

Hopefully living in Hogansville wont disqualify me.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 12, 2019)

Bananaslug22 said:


> Whats the requirements on being able to attend?  Only fogging a mirror is a bare minimum?....
> 
> Hopefully living in Hogansville wont disqualify me.



I'm in Mountville,so you're mucho qualified.?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 12, 2019)

Would love to come meet y'all but my kid's fall baseball will be in full swing.  Will be at a perfect game tournament in Macon/milledge vile/Cochran on that date.    Y'all keep them Pate boys in line.....


----------



## Bananaslug22 (Aug 14, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> I'm in Mountville,so you're mucho qualified.?



CrackerDave - fair enough! ha.  Know any Waldrop's in LaGrange?  If you don't want to admit it, I completely understand! lol


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 14, 2019)

Bananaslug22 said:


> CrackerDave - fair enough! ha.  Know any Waldrop's in LaGrange?  If you don't want to admit it, I completely understand! lol


No,I don't know any Waldrops,but then I'm a newcomer to Mountville...only been there about 30 years.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 14, 2019)

Are me and Tony the only ones camping???


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 15, 2019)

Wont be able to make it sept 21 darn!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Are me and Tony the only ones camping???


If I make the drive,,,,I definitely won't be going anywhere else,,,,


----------



## Big7 (Aug 15, 2019)

Late to the thread.
What and where is it?


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 15, 2019)

Dave you s


crackerdave said:


> Let 's call it the last weekend in September.


Dave in another post you said Sept 21st. The last weekend would be 28th . Which one we doing


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 15, 2019)

The thread title says 21st but its actually 28th.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> The thread title says 21st but its actually 28th.


I changed it to the 21st so Dustin could make it.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Late to the thread.
> What and where is it?


A small get-together /fish fry at Brush Creek Park near Franklin,Georgia on September 21st.
Anyone who wants to make a weekend of it and camp is welcome.Better reserve a site soon,though...it 's fills up when the fish are biting.


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 15, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> I changed it to the 21st so Dustin could make it.



So it is now the 21st?


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> So it is now the 21st?


Yes,sir. I will go this afternoon to reserve the pavilion and the campsite next to it.
The pavilion is $50,camping is $25 per night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Yes,sir. I will go this afternoon to reserve the pavilion and the campsite next to it.
> The pavilion is $50,camping is $25 per night.


Website said 15 per night,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Website said 15 per night,,,,


The ranger said 25 on the phone.Maybe they have some primitive sites with no power or water.
I'm going out there this afternoon and reserve the pavilion and the site next to it.
Ranger said they prefer cash.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Looks like a beautiful place,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Looks like a beautiful place,,,,


Yes,it is!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2019)

14.40 hrs to there,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice big pavilion too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 15, 2019)

No group showers though,that will count out the Possum,,,,????


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2019)

I reserved the pavilion for the 21st,and site #29 for Friday and Saturday nights.
There are a lot of sites already reserved for the whole month of September.Ranger said that right now it looks like there are 7 or eight sites open that weekend,but that could change...especially if the weather is cooler by then.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 15, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> I reserved the pavilion for the 21st,and site #29 for Friday and Saturday nights.
> There are a lot of sites already reserved for the whole month of September.Ranger said that right now it looks like there are 7 or eight sites open that weekend,but that could change...especially if the weather is cooler by then.


Lots of people bowhunt the WMA and camp there.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 15, 2019)

There is a guy that used to work for me has a camper rental business on side. Anybody who might want  to rent one for that weekend PM me and i will put you in touch with him.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 16, 2019)

Come on now...I know we've got hundreds of members in Newnan and Carrollton,and this is just a short drive for yall.

Come join us!


----------



## olcaptain (Aug 16, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Come on now...I know we've got hundreds of members in Newnan and Carrollton,and this is just a short drive for yall.
> 
> Come join us!


You guys need to step up and come on out and eat with and speak to me and Max. HE isn't getting any younger ya know


----------



## ryork (Aug 16, 2019)

I’m in Haralson County but as of now I’m planning on coming down for a while at least.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 16, 2019)

ryork said:


> I’m in Haralson County but as of now I’m planning on coming down for a while at least.


Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## ryork (Aug 16, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Look forward to meeting you!



Likewise!


----------



## JROESEL (Aug 17, 2019)

Do we have a time everyone can shoot for?? I know it’s a come and go as please, just trying to figure out a plan


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 17, 2019)

JROESEL said:


> Do we have a time everyone can shoot for?? I know it’s a come and go as please, just trying to figure out a plan


We will try to eat around 4.I know that's early,but I'd like to make sure Ol' Captain and crew and anyone else who's from afar can make it home by dark.
Come as early as you want and we'll hang out in the shade of the pavilion.

Come hungry! (Not hangry)?


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 22, 2019)

Looks like we might get a little taste of fall next week.Highs in the 80's instead of 90's.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Website said 15 per night,,,,





crackerdave said:


> The ranger said 25 on the phone.Maybe they have some primitive sites with no power or water.
> I'm going out there this afternoon and reserve the pavilion and the site next to it.
> Ranger said they prefer cash.



From what I understand after talking to the ranger (Fred), an RV site with water and hookup is 25.00 per night, the tent sites are 15.00 per night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm gonna try to get there,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 23, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm gonna try to get there,,,,



Campers,don't forget: Lindsey's Grandpa can hook you up to a trailer rental for the ones who want to camp but don't have equipment.
Also: this park is surrounded by West Point WMA  ,so bring your archery equipment.If the bow season is open for deer that weekend,you might get lucky! There is also a shooting range near the main entrance to the WMA.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 24, 2019)

Put 3lbs of fresh filets in the freezer this morning.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 25, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Put 3lbs of fresh filets in the freezer this morning.


Good deal! Thanks,yall.

Haven't heard from langrangedave since his saltwater trip.


----------



## antharper (Aug 25, 2019)

Still planning on joining y’all , and want to bring something , maybe a cooler of drinks or fries or some other side or dessert , what u think crackerdave


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 25, 2019)

antharper said:


> Still planning on joining y’all , and want to bring something , maybe a cooler of drinks or fries or some other side or dessert , what u think crackerdave


Dessert would be great!


----------



## antharper (Aug 25, 2019)

How many people is it looking like , or maybe I’ll ask the week before !


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 25, 2019)

antharper said:


> How many people is it looking like , or maybe I’ll ask the week before !


Best I can tell,about 10 so far.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 25, 2019)

Have to get closer to get a better idea on number.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 25, 2019)

If we have extra,we can invite the whole camp! ?


----------



## Dialer (Aug 26, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Shucks...I was looking forward to seeing you again.
> I was born in Jax.I wouldn't live there again for love nor money.


Change of plans....The long awaited “wrongful death trial” for my mother has been given a 23 Sep Court date. It will be a full jury trial, and will take quite a toll on my patience, I’m sure.  If we win, we will be awarded some amount, but if we lose, we will have to pay court costs...


----------



## ryork (Aug 26, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> If we have extra,we can invite the whole camp! ?



That’s an interesting bunch that hangs around there!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 30, 2019)

Three weeks away...hope for a cool,clear weekend!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 30, 2019)

Listening, watching, and hoping.
I have a fifth kidney surgery (since May) on the 12th and the stents they leave in afterward have been getting more painful and more painful. They come out about 2 weeks later.
I'd love to bring my new little jet john to put it in the river and make a two day-er out of it... Maybe rough it, sleeping in the truck or a tent.
Can't commit at this point, but as always looking forward!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 30, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Listening, watching, and hoping.
> I have a fifth kidney surgery (since May) on the 12th and the stents they leave in afterward have been getting more painful and more painful. They come out about 2 weeks later.
> I'd love to bring my new little jet john to put it in the river and make a two day-er out of it... Maybe rough it, sleeping in the truck or a tent.
> Can't commit at this point, but as always looking forward!


Hope to see you there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2019)

Dave, 'bout how far is that from my shack ??


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 31, 2019)

Prolly 3or4 hours


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dave, 'bout how far is that from my shack ??


3 hours according to Google map


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 6, 2019)

Still plenty of time to make plans to be there! Don't be shy.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 6, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Still plenty of time to make plans to be there! Don't be shy.



Max can't quit talking about it!!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 6, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> Max can't quit talking about it!!


I got a hushpuppy with his name on it!

Hushpuppies got their name from the old cracker fish camps,where they'd fry up some of the leftover fish batter to throw at the hangry dogs. Or so I've heard.?


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 6, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> I got a hushpuppy with his name on it!
> 
> Hushpuppies got their name from the old cracker fish camps,where they'd fry up some of the leftover fish batter to throw at the hangry dogs. Or so I've heard.?


Max doesn't cull much. I can see him now, with a belly full of handouts, lying in the sun/shade.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 6, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> Max doesn't cull much. I can see him now, with a belly full of handouts, lying in the sun/shade.



I'm hoping for some cool,dry weather.That time of year could be 90 degrees or 70.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2019)

Cool and rainy here today,,,,


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 8, 2019)

I mentioned it to my bride again today. She said if it's really hot it's probably a no go, but if not........ there's a fair chance. She has classes to teach that evening, so it won't be a long visit if we get to go.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 9, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> I mentioned it to my bride again today. She said if it's really hot it's probably a no go, but if not........ there's a fair chance. She has classes to teach that evening, so it won't be a long visit if we get to go.



Hope y'all can make it!

We plan to eat around 4,to try and get folks back home by dark that aren't camping.


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 13, 2019)

One more week. I hope I'm feeling better than I have been. I believe that I have Lori convinced to go. BTW, she likes unsweetened tea with Sweet and Low with lots of ice and lemon....if we get to show up!


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 14, 2019)

Max and I are getting more excited every day! We now have a new friend who has agreed to come with us! Jimmy Dowling is an avid Bass angler and a new church friend. He is a former coach as well and a heck of a nice guy. Max doesn't drive very well after dark so I'm really excited about Jimmy coming for several reasons!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 14, 2019)

We all know extended forecasts are iffy at best, but the one I saw said we're in for some cool nights towards the end of next week.Lows in the low sixties,and no rain.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 14, 2019)

Let's try to get a head count,and who's bringing what:
Dustin and Greg - 3 lbs.of fish fillets,and whatever other meat might show up via lagrangedave.

Me- hushpuppy batter with okra,and some with onion,paper plates,forks and spoons.

Tony - chief fryer of fish

Anthony- dessert

Horace and Jimmy - iced down soft drinks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 14, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> As much time as I have spent in Newnan I feel like I live there. There's a big hospital that can be seen from the interstate.......
> 
> Maybe Lori would like to take me....... depending on her schedule. Not only is she a brick and mortar school teacher  she teaches kids at night over the internet. So we'd have to go around her schedule.



I have been in that hospital many, many times.  I am grateful that they are there, but I wish no one ever had to go there again.


----------



## antharper (Sep 14, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Let's try to get a head count,and who's bringing what:
> Dustin and Greg - 3 lbs.of fish fillets,and whatever other meat might show up via lagrangedave.
> 
> Me- hushpuppy batter with okra,and some with onion,paper plates,forks and spoons.
> ...


Anthony - dessert and something else if needed


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 15, 2019)

Jimmy and I will bring some iced down soft drinks and water.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2019)

I put another couple pounds of filets up last night....plus I have more in freezer if needed!


----------



## JROESEL (Sep 15, 2019)

I can bring whatever I need to, just let me know, do we need more sides ???


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 15, 2019)

JROESEL said:


> I can bring whatever I need to, just let me know, do we need more sides ???


We can use another side...cole slaw maybe?


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 15, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> I put another couple pounds of filets up last night....plus I have more in freezer if needed!


 Thanks,Dustin!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 15, 2019)

We'll have us a feast!

I've rounded up a couple more local fish lovers who will be bringing their guitars.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 15, 2019)

I can pull some cats out of lake behind house if need be.


----------



## Greg Pate (Sep 17, 2019)

Dave need head count for CHEESE GRITS. DO WE NEED ANY OIL?


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 17, 2019)

Greg Pate said:


> Dave need head count for CHEESE GRITS. DO WE NEED ANY OIL?


I will get oil Greg.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sure would like to attend,,,,meet up with some of you folks,just can't swing it,,,,I'm bummed,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 17, 2019)

Greg Pate said:


> Dave need head count for CHEESE GRITS. DO WE NEED ANY OIL?


Sign me up for some of those good ol' cheese grits,Greg! My wife loves 'em too!
I'm guessing 8-10 folks,counting wives,kids,grandkids and friends,and dogs.

Sorry you can't make this one,Cary.We'll all take some pictures ...everybody loves to put names and faces together.
See you at the next one,maybe?


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 17, 2019)

When I mentioned Cheese Grits to Max, his ears stood up like a Doberman


----------



## antharper (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ll have my daughter with me , she’s coming just to meet Max , my wife is gonna fix us a peach cobbler or a cake, if anything else is needed I’d be glad to pick it up , looking forward to it , looks like nice weather , but we sure need some rain !


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 17, 2019)

antharper said:


> I’ll have my daughter with me , she’s coming just to meet Max , my wife is gonna fix us a peach cobbler or a cake, if anything else is needed I’d be glad to pick it up , looking forward to it , looks like nice weather , but we sure need some rain !



She won't be disappointed. Max digs Chicks of all ages


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 18, 2019)

We plan to start cooking around 2 and eat about 4.
Y'all come on out and eat with us!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 19, 2019)

I made enough hushpuppy batter for an army...added okry to it,and we'll add jalapeno to some of it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 19, 2019)

I sure wish I could be there, but we have a family reunion at 4pm in Clermont Ga.  For some reason, I find it harder now to be in 2 places at once.  Maybe next time.

Y'all have a great time, and post up lots of pictures.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 19, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I sure wish I could be there, but we have a family reunion at 4pm in Clermont Ga.  For some reason, I find it harder now to be in 2 places at once.  Maybe next time.
> 
> Y'all have a great time, and post up lots of pictures.



Family reunion = good eatin'!


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 19, 2019)

If it doesn't interfere with my wife's classes, and I'm feeling better......
This past week has been kinda rough on me.....
Besides, y'all need to see what an Alabama fan looks like !


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 20, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> If it doesn't interfere with my wife's classes, and I'm feeling better......
> This past week has been kinda rough on me.....
> Besides, y'all need to see what an Alabama fan looks like !



We will have soft drinks and water iced down.You may want to bring tea for your wife.


----------



## JROESEL (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m bringing some cole slaw, do we need anything else?? I’ll have my wife, and my 2&4 year old in tow, look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 20, 2019)

JROESEL said:


> I’m bringing some cole slaw, do we need anything else?? I’ll have my wife, and my 2&4 year old in tow, look forward to seeing everyone



Look forward to seeing yall!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sure wish I could be there,,,,


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 20, 2019)

JROESEL said:


> I’m bringing some cole slaw, do we need anything else?? I’ll have my wife, and my 2&4 year old in tow, look forward to seeing everyone


Think we got it covered hopefully. Dave is probably already down there dont know how good his signal is.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 20, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Think we got it covered hopefully. Dave is probably already down there dont know how good his signal is.


Good signal!


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 20, 2019)

*Max, Jimmy Dowling and I should arrive shortly after 2:00. Looks like 120 miles or so one way. Max is giddy with excitement *


----------



## ryork (Sep 20, 2019)

Haven’t checked in for a while, have been moving......    I’m still planning on coming for a while and will conjur up a side item to bring. If there’s something specific needed let me know.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 21, 2019)

Due to a mistake we will not be meeting at the pavilion. They are closing a section of the park for us to use.There will be signs put up,and you'll see my old green Jeep there.


----------



## Greg Pate (Sep 21, 2019)

You will also look for maroon canopy tent.


----------



## antharper (Sep 21, 2019)

Dessert is in the oven , see y’all in a little while !


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 21, 2019)

When you get here, turn right and come out on the point. Section is behind orange cones.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Sure wish I could make it,,,,got my injections the other day and I'm hurtin,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Get lots of pic's,,,,


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 21, 2019)

And I forgot all about the dessert! 
I did have an enjoyable time......


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 21, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> And I forgot all about the dessert!
> I did have an enjoyable time......


Glad you could make it,sir!Hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 21, 2019)

I even gave up watching an Alabama football game to show up.  It's nice to see faces with the names, even if I can't remember too long....


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 21, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> I even gave up watching an Alabama football game to show up.  It's nice to see faces with the names, even if I can't remember too long....


I know...my memory ain't what it used to be,either!


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 22, 2019)

Tom W. said:


> I even gave up watching an Alabama football game to show up.  It's nice to see faces with the names, even if I can't remember too long....



Tom: I was the tall nice looking fella with the short dog


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 23, 2019)

The dog I remember......I even scratched it's ears a bit.
Today Lori wanted to go to Juliette, Georgia where they filmed "Fried  Green Tomatoes." I'm glad she wanted to drive.! I remember a few years back we went by the place,as I remembered the waterfall, or what looks like one from the road. We did the tourist thing, and we had her sister with us.it wouldn't do unless we ate at the whistle stop cafe.......I did notice most of the shops smelled musty and mildewy. One I had to vacate rather quickly  as it was nauseating.....


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 23, 2019)

Tom W.,
That "waterfall" is Juliette Dam.
The little "town" you were in has a nice little gathering each year with lots of arts & craft stuff, food vendors out in the street, you know, same as anywhere, but to a much smaller scale.
I hate the place smelled,,, I'll have to go check em out,,, I live about 9 miles down the road from there.


----------



## Tom W. (Sep 23, 2019)

I saw the sign advertising the event sometime next month. We'll probably show up again. We also want to go tour the old plantation. We got there about 30 minutes before closing, and I was pretty tired by then.
Lori did buy a bottle of honey in Juliette. That has to be some of the best I've ever had!
I tried to get Lori to go to the Bass pro shop, but as we had her sister it wasn't going to happen. Maybe next time....


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks to Crackerdave for setting this up . Had fun need to do it more.


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 24, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Thanks to Crackerdave for setting this up . Had fun need to do it more.


Absolutely. I'm reminded of the quote that says "The road to a friend's house is never long." Jimmy and I are still talking about the great food and fellowship!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 24, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Thanks to Crackerdave for setting this up . Had fun need to do it more.


I couldn't have done it without you, Tony!

I'm always ready to do it again.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 24, 2019)

olcaptain said:


> Absolutely. I'm reminded of the quote that says "The road to a friend's house is never long." Jimmy and I are still talking about the great food and fellowship!


Thanks also to you and Jimmy for joining us!


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 24, 2019)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Thanks to Crackerdave for setting this up . Had fun need to do it more.


Tony: You also helped make it happen. I could have listened to your stories all day. You just might be my SECOND favorite GON tale teller


----------

